# Mit dabei in Brey?



## Chr!s (23. August 2004)

Hallo Mountainbiker,

am 19. September 2004 veranstaltet der FC-Rheingold Brey e.V. seine 9. Touristikfahrt über die Höhen und Tiefen des Mittelrheintals.
Zur Auswahl stehen 52 km und 1200 hm, sowie 35 km und 700 hm.
Der Name "Touristikfahrt" ist nicht bezeichnend für den Schwierigkeitsgrad dieser Strecken. Die haben es schon in sich!   
Start ist um 10.00 Uhr am Sportplatz in Brey.

Wer fährt mit?

Mehr Infos unter: http://www.fcr-brey.de

Man sieht sich,  

*Chr!S*


----------



## Skytalker (23. August 2004)

Also nahdem Rhens im Juni meine Premiere war, bin ich hier auch mit dabei auf der 52er Runde.

Aber irgendwie gibts auf der Seite nix zum Anmelden oder bin ich nur zu blind dafür? Kontodaten stehen da aber mehr auch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (23. August 2004)

@ Skytalker: Ja, die machen das immer so. Die Überweisung ist gleichzeitig deine Anmeldung. Schreib deinen Namen, Verein und Strecke drauf, dann haben die alles, was sie brauchen. 
Natürlich kann man sich auch direkt vor Ort anmelden. Machen eigentlich auch die meisten. Es kostet nur mehr und der Start verzögert sich, wie jedes Jahr, um 30 Minuten.

MfG  

*Chr!S*


----------



## Pedalritter (24. August 2004)

Na Logisch bin Ich dabei   . 

Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter    .!!


Mfg


----------



## dave (26. August 2004)

Viel Spass Euch! Ich bin beim Odenwaldmarathon. Der fungiert als erste Deutsche Hochschulmeisterschaft im Marathon.
Hab' aber schon ein paar Muffen, weil ich die letzten Wochen bis auf eine Ausnahme nur ein paar 40 km-Runden gefahren bin  
Naja, Mitmachen ist alles, gelle?


----------



## Stevensbiker (27. August 2004)

Die Westerwälder Radsportfreunde  sind auch mit einer Gruppe in Brey am Start. Wie ist eigentlich der Kurs? Gibt es schöne Trails etc., viel Matsch.....

 

http://go.to/wwradsportfreunde


----------



## Chr!s (30. August 2004)

@ Stevensbiker:
Tja, wenn ihr euch auf der Homepage vom Veranstalter mal die Höhenprofile angesehen habt, dürftet ihr schon erkannt haben, dass die Strecke nicht so einfach wird, wie ihr Name verspricht.
Wer die Strecke vom vergangenen Jahr kennt, muss sie sich eigentlich nur rückwärts vorstellen. Im Großen und Ganzen trifft das den diesjährigen Kurs. Wirklich enge Singletrails sind nur wenige vorhanden, aber bei den Abfahrten dürfte es euch schon in den Ohren zischen. Die Strecke ist auch bei richtig miesem Wetter ohne Probleme fahrbar, da man sich häufig auf breiten Waldwegen wiederfindet. 
Aber lasst Euch überraschen, was der Hunsrück so zu bieten hat!

Man sieht sich,  

*Chr!S*


----------



## Klaus Goerg (7. September 2004)

Kommen mit 4 oder 5 Teilnehmern.

Grüsse

Klaus 

www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## bran (7. September 2004)

hallo, 
wollte als Anfänger mal bei den Experten nachfragen, ob die 35 km-Strecke in Brey für mich (schätzungsweise) zu bewältigen ist   

ich nenne mal meine "normale" Route und vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen ob die Strecke in Brey zu schaffen ist: 

Abfahrt Koblenz/Vorstadt,Oberwerth Sporthalle,Laubach hoch,Lichte Eiche,Kühkopf,von da zum Remstecken hoch ,dann Richtung Waldesch,von Waldesch über den Pastorenpfad am Merkurtempel vorbei, Augustahöhe, wieder runter zum Kühkopf, wieder zum Remstecken, Abfahrt nach Lay, von Lay zurück nach Koblenz 

das ist so meine Standardstrecke, habe kein Auto und fahre von daher meistens im Stadtwald  
bin Anfänger und ich weiß gar ob ich bei den Cracks hier an der richtigen Adresse bin, hier scheints ja nur so von Freeridern/Downhillbikern zu wimmeln    
ich will einfach ein bißchen sportlich durch den Wald fahren   

wär schön wenn ihr mal ne Einschätzung abgeben könntet


----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2004)

bran schrieb:
			
		

> hallo,
> 
> bin Anfänger und ich weiß gar ob ich bei den Cracks hier an der richtigen Adresse bin, hier scheints ja nur so von Freeridern/Downhillbikern zu wimmeln
> ich will einfach ein bißchen sportlich durch den Wald fahren
> ...



Hallo bran,

Willkommen im IBC-Forum!  
Nein, hier wimmelt es nicht nur vor Freeridern/ Downhillern, sondern auch vor XC-Fahrern und Marathonisti!  
Zu deiner Frage: Also in diesem Jahr ist die Strecke (die kurze) um einiges einfacher, als in den vergangenen Jahren. Größenteils breite Waldwege nur vereinzelt ein paar anspruchsvollere Passagen. Natürlich mit Schlamm, werden die Wege schon schwieriger  zu fahren sein. Und ich glaube ja nicht, dass uns das Wetter gut gesonnen sein wird. Die knifflige Passagen sind, anscheindend (laut Höhenprofil) eine Steigung hinterm Rivig hoch, die dürfte happig werden. Dann gibts noch eine Abfahrt, in die man mit etwas Respekt hineingehen sollte. Der Ellingsweg. Sehr felsig und teilweise steil, dass man versuchen sollte, nicht die Konzentration und Traktion zu verlieren.
Bezogen auf deine Standardstrecke wird die Tour etwas länger und die Steigungen etwas zahlreicher sein. Aber wenn du dir die Kraft richtig einteilst, dürftest du's sicherlich konditionelle packen. Fahrtechnisch ist da auch nicht viel dabei, nicht schwerer als der Kühkopf.

Ich hoffe, man sieht sich!

Bis dann  
*Chr!S*


----------



## bran (7. September 2004)

hi Chr!s,  
das ging ja schnell, danke schon mal für die Info - hätte ja schon Lust da mal just for fun mitzumachen   
diese felsige Abfahrt gibt mir allerdings zu denken auf, weiß nicht ob das so fahrtechnisch was für mich ist 
vielleicht fahr ich die Strecke einfach vorher mal ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chr!s (7. September 2004)

bran schrieb:
			
		

> hi Chr!s,
> das ging ja schnell, danke schon mal für die Info - hätte ja schon Lust da mal just for fun mitzumachen
> diese felsige Abfahrt gibt mir allerdings zu denken auf, weiß nicht ob das so fahrtechnisch was für mich ist
> vielleicht fahr ich die Strecke einfach vorher mal ab



Wenn du eine genaue Streckenbeschreibung brauchst, melde dich ruhig. Ich schick sie dir dann. Im großen und Ganzen kann man die Strecke aus dem Höhenprofil auf der Homepage erahnen, ich kann dir aber auch ne Beschreibung zukommen lassen.
Bezügl. des Elling brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Arsch nach hinten, Bremse auf und rollen lassen.  

MfG  
*Chr!S*


----------



## bran (7. September 2004)

hi chr!s, ja mail mir die genaue Streckenbeschreibung doch mal bitte 
hier meine email-Adresse:

[email protected]

danke


----------



## Pedalritter (15. September 2004)

So , noch ein paar Tage und dann ist es wieder in Brey soweit !!!

Hoffen wir mal das wir so ein Wetter wie in Daun   bekommen , dann machts doppelt Spass   .

Wer ist denn noch alles dabei ??   
Dann könnt man ja ein kleines IBC-Treffen in Brey machen !!!  

Grüssle


----------



## 2fast4me (19. September 2004)

Hallo Pedalritter  (wir haben uns beim Rhens-MTB-Marathon und zuletzt im Grubental (wo?) getroffen.

Wie war's in Brey ? (nass?...)

Hab mir extra einen Helm und neue Schlappen gekauft und montiert, aber bei uns hat es nachts dermassen geschüttet, dass mir das sehr nach einer Schlammschlacht aussah, deswegen hab ich es dann doch seinlassen.

Hab dann leider heute Mittag erst eine sehr gute Wetterseite mit lokalem Regenrader ...

http://www.wetteronline.de/radar/dldldrlp.htm

... gefunden auf der ersichtlich gewesen wäre, dass von oben wohl doch nichts mehr gekommen ist (stimmt's?)

Gruss
2fast4me


----------



## Chr!s (20. September 2004)

Und, wie wars?

Vom Wetter her, hatten wir ja Glück! Nur kurz vorm Start etwas Nieselregen, damit die Strecke auch angenehm feucht blieb, aber ansonsten ging es doch. Wie seid ihr mit den kniffligen Stellen zurecht gekommen, z.B. die Abfahrt am Elling oder die Pflasterpassage am Neuen Weg in Spay? Muss ja dort einige geschmissen haben. Gute Besserung an dieser Stelle!

Bei mir liefs eigentlich. Bis auf die kaputte Bremse, mit der ich schon in Daun unterwegs war und die wahrscheinlich durch die etwas herbstlichen Temperaturen bedingte Schwere der Beine. Wenigstens ist nur ein Schild (an der Ahrer Hütte) von lustigen Zeitgenossen umgedreht worden, so dass man nicht allzuweit ins Verderben fahren musste.

Nächstes Jahr wieder?

Bestimmt!

Bis dahin   

*Chr!S*


----------



## mstaab_canyon (20. September 2004)

Hi,

also mir hat es gut gefallen, auch wenn ich mir da unterwegs nicht immer so sicher war, schließlich war ich ausschließlich mit einer Übersetzung von 36:19 oder schiebend unterwegs. Das Problem für mich gestern als Singlespeeder war eindeutig der durch die aufgeweichten Wege höhere Rollwiderstand, der mir doch massiv die Kraft aus den Beinen gezogen hat. Rhens im Sommer auf trockenen Wegen ging da deutlich besser.  Die kniffligen Stellen fand ich eigentlich nicht so knifflig, schade war nur das ich die vorletzte Abfahrt runter an den Rhein fast nur im Sitzen fahren konnte weil mir im Stehen sofort die Waden zugegangen sind. Der Asphalt-Anstieg danach war für mich dann der finale Killer... Bin glaub ich in meiner doch schon recht langen Bike-Karriere noch nie so in die Schmerzen reingefahren wie gestern. Aber die Endorphin-Ausschüttung nach 52km und 1200hm mit nur einem Gang war es dann doch wert .


Bis nächstes Jahr, je nach Wetter dann mit 26 Gängen mehr als gestern.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus Goerg (21. September 2004)

kurz und bündig: klasse wars. Wetter hat ja prima mitgespielt, Streckenführung war für die Bodenverhältnisse passend, Verpflegung top.
Dank an alle Organisatoren und Helfer.

Grüsse

Klaus
www.mtb-rengsdorf.de


----------



## Chr!s (5. Januar 2005)

über die 9. Touristikfahrt in Brey.
Und ein paar Bilder dazu.

http://www.fcr-brey.de/

MfG  

_*Chr!S*_


----------

